# Waterfall braid



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! That looks awesome on Dallas! Lemonade's mane is so thin it looks terrible when I try. Yours looks way too good to only be your second try


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks LemonZeus! Haha it was! I just pulled tighter and he was tied up that time so he wasnt as inquisitive about everything around him.  His mane is super thick and course!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

He looks like a sweetie. And that blue halter is awesome with his coloring


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you! I had rainbow on him before, but I'm kind of at a loss for what I want 'his' colour to be, although the blue is working pretty well I must say 

And yes, he is definitely a ham, that's for sure.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Practice practice practice! Make sure you pull it very close to his neck, don't worry about pulling too hard. And when you cross the bottom strand up (the one without the added hair), pull it really close to his neck, whilst holding the top strand as tight as you can. Not a great explanation, but your best bet is just practice.

Here's one I did on my friend's horse Dylan, you can't see all of it but it was this tight all the way down to his withers. Not my tidiest but it took about ten minutes.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Your braid is beautiful! Well done =) I do that a lot on my horse.

Not trying to be a critic here, but I don't think that is called a waterfall braid. When done on people, that is technically a lace braid (You only add in hair from the one side). I have heard people call it a running braid or simple french braid, although french braid is not quite accurate.

Here is a waterfall braid:









You can see how it actually looks like a waterfall. The following is a called ladder braid, I attempted it on myself but completely failed :lol: So I'm going to try it on my horse next.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

My friend called it a waterfall braid (would know better than myself) so that's what I called it. But thank you both!  I'm going to try some different things.

And horseluvr2524, I can NEVER do braids on myself so I just torture poor Dallas with them. muahahahah


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Practice!! I have VERY long hair (It reaches the end of my back... and no I don't have it layered), so when summer hits with 100+ I either have to braid it or cut it. So I braid it, because I LOVE my long hair, especially now that I dye it red with henna. I started out on my horse though, just practicing on her. Then I learned how to do different braids on myself, only doing side braids. I am only just starting to do french braids around the back of my head now.

The main thing to remember: no matter how tired your arms get, don't give in! :lol:


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Practice!! I have VERY long hair (It reaches the end of my back... and no I don't have it layered), so when summer hits with 100+ I either have to braid it or cut it. So I braid it, because I LOVE my long hair, especially now that I dye it red with henna. I started out on my horse though, just practicing on her. Then I learned how to do different braids on myself, only doing side braids. I am only just starting to do french braids around the back of my head now.
> 
> The main thing to remember: no matter how tired your arms get, don't give in! :lol:



hahaha, i'll try, i'm trying to grow out my layers so some spots will look kind of funky, but we will see  i'll keep you updated


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes! Pictures!! I'm one to talk, I haven't posted a single pic of my own yet. Mainly cause I don't have a decent camera. I even screwed up my phone's sd card so it wont take pics (still have no idea how that happened). I'm great with technology, with the exception of phones. I seem to have a bad habit of killing them off unintentionally.


----------



## haleigho (May 3, 2014)

Wow, I wish my horse would let me "bother" her for that long!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I just might mention that the running braid if it is done too tight, you have to watch that the horse does not put his head down because it will pull at the wither and I have seen the horses pull the hair out when stretching down.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Yes! Pictures!! I'm one to talk, I haven't posted a single pic of my own yet. Mainly cause I don't have a decent camera. I even screwed up my phone's sd card so it wont take pics (still have no idea how that happened). I'm great with technology, with the exception of phones. I seem to have a bad habit of killing them off unintentionally.


I will get you some pictures.... Someday.



haleigho said:


> Wow, I wish my horse would let me "bother" her for that long!


Hahaha, I just keep telling him how pretty he will look when it is all over. :lol:




Woodhaven said:


> I just might mention that the running braid if it is done too tight, you have to watch that the horse does not put his head down because it will pull at the wither and I have seen the horses pull the hair out when stretching down.


Oh, thank you!!


----------

